# Black Widow Frontosa



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I was at a reputable fish store when I ran across something called Black Widow Frontosa's
Apparently these have been around for a while and are inline bred from Europe
I wonder if they are somehow genetically modified or hybridized
The guys at the LFS did not know much about them
on top of that, they were selling for 70 bucks a piece


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

They have these at store where I get my fish too. They are asking $75 for a .75" fish. They look pretty cool as an adult and I'm thinking about getting some in a year or so when I move. If you do get some, post picks as they grow!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Happy reading.

http://www.cyphos.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14781


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Interesting read
For 70 bucks a pop, I doubt I would ever buy them, and also I do not think they are all that good looking


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

plug said:


> Interesting read
> For 70 bucks a pop, I doubt I would ever buy them, and also I do not think they are all that good looking


Yeah, not my bag either. Who had them? Mike?


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Big Al in Vaughan


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Not a fan.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Hard to believe that a fish that has been around for over a decade like this, still commands such a steep price. IMO, UGLY!!!! But, to each their own.


----------



## engotski (Dec 29, 2014)

Looks like a defect made by inbred parents over and over again until there are no vertical bars left


----------



## FarmerDan (Aug 7, 2016)

Take a bunch of fry that should be culled. Inbreed them. Then make up a silly name trying to sound cool so ignorant people will buy your garbage fish.


----------

